
Why You Shouldn’t Launch Your Startup at a Major Tech Event - ssclafani
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2013/02/02/how-should-you-best-launch-your-product-at-sxsw/
======
orangethirty
This whole notion of launching is pretty skewed. People put to much emphasis
on it. Its like _quinceañeras_. They prepare and do a lot of stuff for the big
party expecting everything to be a success, but then _Tio Jose_ ruins
everything by getting drunk and hassling the DJ. Shit is going to happen.
Always does. Always will. What you should work with is breaking into your
market at a steady rate. Forget about blogs, and PR. Focus on customer
acquisition. Many big businesses had shitty launches. The launch does not
matter as much as some think it does. Hell, you can manufacture a successful
launch pretty easily.

------
Hawkee
I used to frequent these types of conferences a while back. I'd attend the
larger evening events knowing who sponsored them. But when I got home I never
thought once to review their service or see what they're all about. If the
service wasn't recommended to me by a friend or in person I had no interest. I
only went to the event to meet up with friends and possibly make new
acquaintances. So in that regard I agree with the article. When you spend your
marketing dollars feeding people alcohol, chocolate fondue and mini lamb-chop
burgers that's what they'll remember. They won't remember your service and may
never know what it does/did.

